# Question about Worldmark



## Ahzroe (Jan 12, 2006)

I have read about the pros and cons of Wm and I would like your input on how it would work for me.  I would like to purchase either 5k or 6k points (Is $3500 to $4000 ballpark, with an empty account?).  I would primarily use the points to use via flexchange with II (I already have an II account with Ft. Lauderdale Beach resort {who I hope VRI resurrects} so I am familiar with the II system).  I guess depositing 4K points, I could also spacebank?  If so, what are the pros and cons there?  Occasionally, I intend to save and borrow points to use in the Wm system for a nice 2 bedroom unit, or even lock-in on a desirable week and trade into SFX.  Am I in the right train of thought?  I would like to maximize my vacation opportunities and the biggest downside is I don't live close to the majority of the Wm resorts (SW Virginia).  

One other question, where are the Wm points advertised in the Classified Ads of TUG?  

Thank you!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 12, 2006)

It looks like you have most of this right.  One point, a 7k point membership has the same MF as a 6K membership. So I'd get a 7k membership. Also, I think you will find that you can get a loaded account for the $0.70 range you are looking at.

The link to the TUG classified ads is here   LINK   but you need to look under multiple/ clubs

Good Luck


----------



## itchyfeet (Jan 12, 2006)

Check out www.wmowners.com for the answer to some of your questions.


----------



## DenMar (Jan 12, 2006)

Ahzroe, WM is a very good trader, but you will not be able to pick what week gets deposited.  TW and II/RCI have made a deal so that they decide what week gets used with your points.      Yes you are at their mercy.  But, a 4,000 or 5,000 point deposit is a very good puller as long as you are patient.  Any excess points could be used at one of the many E. Coast affiliated FF resorts or banked for the next year.
  WM points are very consistent price wise so you can get them almost anywhere from a safe source.
  Welcome to WM and check out WMowners.com.


----------



## Ahzroe (Jan 12, 2006)

itchyfeet said:
			
		

> Check out www.wmowners.com for the answer to some of your questions.



That is where I did most of my research.  It seems as this board has more activity, so I started here!  

Bill4728, good point on going to 7K to keep the maintenance fee/point ratio to my advantage.  Also, the link helped a whole lot.  I guess I didn't look too hard, did I?  

DenMar, I guess not controlling what is used for my points is the biggest negative when spacebanking with II.  I need to do more research to see if there is much trading value difference in depositing 4K vs. 7k.  I am very patient as long as I am rewarded!


----------



## LLW (Jan 13, 2006)

Ahzroe said:
			
		

> I have read about the pros and cons of Wm and I would like your input on how it would work for me.  I would like to purchase either 5k or 6k points (Is $3500 to $4000 ballpark, with an empty account?).  I would primarily use the points to use via flexchange with II (I already have an II account with Ft. Lauderdale Beach resort {who I hope VRI resurrects} so I am familiar with the II system).  I guess depositing 4K points, I could also spacebank?  If so, what are the pros and cons there?  Occasionally, I intend to save and borrow points to use in the Wm system for a nice 2 bedroom unit, or even lock-in on a desirable week and trade into SFX.  Am I in the right train of thought?  I would like to maximize my vacation opportunities and the biggest downside is I don't live close to the majority of the Wm resorts (SW Virginia).



JMHO: If you are thinking just 5K or 6K, you don't have to worry about WM resorts not being close to VA. There are plenty of other oppotunities to use 5K or 6K points - exchanges, Fairfield, direct exchange; there are even a few non-west coast WM resorts. 

Additional opportunities to maximize your vacation experience with WM:
1. Cheap cash rentals on expected excess inventories
2. Last minute discounted bonus time (14 or 30 days)
3. You don't have to take a whole week - can take just a day or 2
4. Points can be stretched to get 3 times as many days in low season
5. If you can go on weekdays - some weekdays cost half as much as weekends

Read the Timeshare Tips & Tricks, Vacation Exchange Information, and Sightings forums on wmowners.com to find out more and what you can do with spacebanking WM.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 13, 2006)

I'd also suggest that you study the WorldMark Owner's Education Handbook if you haven't already done so.  

It can be downloaded from the Official WorldMark site,   http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/


----------



## Ahzroe (Jan 13, 2006)

When an account is described as "January Anniversary" when are the additional credits added?  The end or the start of the month?  Will most "available" credits (banked) expire at the anniversary date?


----------



## spatenfloot (Jan 13, 2006)

I would recommend getting a loaded account. That will give you several deposits right away to use for trading. For a 7k annual account with 14k points, you could do 2 5k deposits and a 4k one. Or save some points to go with your 7k if you want to get a bigger unit for your first trip. The cost of the banked points works out to less than the maintenance fee for 2 years (assuming .8/point for the loaded account).


----------



## LLW (Jan 13, 2006)

Ahzroe said:
			
		

> When an account is described as "January Anniversary" when are the additional credits added?  The end or the start of the month?  Will most "available" credits (banked) expire at the anniversary date?



The computer may not add new credits until some time in the first week of the month, but they are effective starting the first of the month. Available credits don't expire until the end of the anniversary month, regardless of your anniversary date during that month (with the exception of trade credits, which are credits some owners get if they trade in their fractionals).


----------



## Judy (Jan 14, 2006)

Not all "available" credits expire at the end of the anniversary month, only those that are past two years old. A 10,000 credit account can have 20,000 credits available +10,000 available to borrow from the next year. (except during its anniversary month when it could have another 10,000 that are about to expire)  That sounds simpler than it is.  If the former owner has made and then cancelled some reservations, it's possible that some of the "available" credits will have expiration dates that come sooner than you'd expect.  When seriously considering a purchase that includes available credits, it's a good idea to call owner services and find out the expiration dates of all the credits in that account.


----------



## Ahzroe (Jan 14, 2006)

Judy said:
			
		

> Not all "available" credits expire at the end of the anniversary month, only those that are past two years old. A 10,000 credit account can have 20,000 credits available +10,000 available to borrow from the next year. (except during its anniversary month when it could have another 10,000 that are about to expire)  That sounds simpler than it is.  If the former owner has made and then cancelled some reservations, it's possible that some of the "available" credits will have expiration dates that come sooner than you'd expect.  When seriously considering a purchase that includes available credits, it's a good idea to call owner services and find out the expiration dates of all the credits in that account.



VERY much appreciated Ms. Judy!


----------

